# Practial review of 400mm DO MK II as alternative to 600mm MK II for Birders



## Stu_bert (Oct 30, 2015)

I got this link via FM - Ari Hazeghi at Arihazeghiphotography.com has compared using a 400mm DO MK II with a 2x extender. Good reading and some nice pictures....


----------



## kaihp (Oct 30, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> I got this link via FM - Ari Hazeghi at Arihazeghiphotography.com has compared using a 400mm DO MK II with a 2x extender. Good reading and some nice pictures....



I didn't find a link in that post ???


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2015)

http://arihazeghiphotography.com/blog/


----------



## Plainsman (Nov 2, 2015)

With a ground breaking sharp lens like this one it surprises me that Canon have not offered at least a 1.4X TC precisely tuned to the DO II optics e.g. as Nikon has done with its special 1.25XTC for its latest 800/5.6.

Yes of course it would be expensive but this lens I am sure has the potential of giving a very sharp 560/5.6 for perhaps 25% extra price.


----------



## candc (Nov 3, 2015)

Plainsman said:


> With a ground breaking sharp lens like this one it surprises me that Canon have not offered at least a 1.4X TC precisely tuned to the DO II optics e.g. as Nikon has done with its special 1.25XTC for its latest 800/5.6.
> 
> Yes of course it would be expensive but this lens I am sure has the potential of giving a very sharp 560/5.6 for perhaps 25% extra price.



i don't think a special tc just for the lens is needed. it's fantastic with the existing 1.4xiii.


----------

